# Technology +1



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Got to the ranch with a dump trailer of baleage and hay. Went ahead and dumped but got a call on my cell phone while the trailer was in the air...dropped my phone (didn't know it)...got to the house and figured out my cell phone was AWOL... I sent e-mail to son to call my phone... loud ringer was under hay and a couple 900 pound heifers! Technology got it today!


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Two weeks ago I dropped my cell phone and didn't realize it. Then I dragged a log over it. Thing still works! Plus, it doesn't look any worse than it did before I dragged the log over it.

Gary


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Were either phone a iphone or droid?

Regards, Mike


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Vol, Just a old style flip phone, tried the smart phone and changed back after a couple of weeks.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That is what I was thinking.....these smart phones are pretty sharp but very wimpy when it comes to rough behaviour.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Mine is a flip phone as well.

Gary


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Ran over my iPhone with a buddy's JD 7420 loader tractor while unloading 3x3's. Picked it up and worked fine...using one of those Otter boxes.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Back in my younger days when I did tree work around high voltage power lines wasn't unusual for me go through four or five pagers a year they'd either fall from 50' to 65' to the ground usually bouncing off the tree on the way down or they'd get run through the chipper. General foreman asked me why I was going thru so many pagers I said " you require that I carry that stupid thing with me 24/7 something is bound to happen to it when I am doing the job your paying me to do." lol


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've had better luck with my smartphones surviving rough treatment than the old flip phones.

Used to use otter boxes, have since gone to the dust, rain, mud, snow proof Lifeproof cases.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

PaCustomBaler said:


> Ran over my iPhone with a buddy's JD 7420 loader tractor while unloading 3x3's. Picked it up and worked fine...using one of those Otter boxes.


Have a otter on mine also.....but still amazed you didn't at least crack your glass.

Regards, Mike


----------

